# outlook express could not be opened because MSOE.DLL couldnot be loaded



## rider1369 (Oct 3, 2004)

This error message occurs every time I try to open outlook express
I use windows ME and I read that this message can be caused by a deleated windows adress book. However, start, control panel, add remove,
windows set up tab, scroll to adress book there is a check in the box indicating active enabled. I also read that this same error message can be caused by having files in th store folder of explorer set on read only,that
simply by clicking on these files the read only status is disabled and that this too is an effective remedy. How do I access the store file in explorer?
Do they mean internet explorer? Does anyone know other remedies I can try.
I have re- loaded explorer , updated and replaced...... web mail is such a
pain its just junk explorer flat rocks it! I attach documents,photos and fly em in light speed compared to web loggins and its just a nightmare not being able to track my current transactions without it..... please help


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Have you searched for msoe.dll on your machine to be sure you have it? Be sure there is a copy in the Program Files\Outlook Express folder.

Then, go to Start > Run, and type:

regsvr32 /u "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msoe.dll" <Enter>
regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msoe.dll" <Enter>

(if C: is your system drive).


----------



## rider1369 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey thanks , I did exactly that and this window appeared...
regsvr32 
Load Library("C:\Program Files\outlook\msoe.dll) failed
get last error returns0x000000485 ???? Huh..well,what do you think?
Do you know how to access store folder in windows explorer? thanks for trying to help.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Did you look in that folder to see if the dll is actually there? If not, you need to put a copy there.

And it should be ""Program Files\Outlook Express" and not just "Outlook" (unless that was a typo).

What "store folder" are you trying to access and why?


----------



## charlene1958 (Dec 10, 2004)

let me explain ....i went to add and remove programs and removed OE from there.......then i deleted the shortcut..........It is still in my program file folder.......i click on the OE folder and it has the msoe.dll it wont open it.........i get the "open with" box asking me with what program i want to open it up with.


----------



## charlene1958 (Dec 10, 2004)

Elvandil said:


> Did you look in that folder to see if the dll is actually there? If not, you need to put a copy there.
> 
> And it should be ""Program Files\Outlook Express" and not just "Outlook" (unless that was a typo).
> 
> What "store folder" are you trying to access and why?


 let me explain ....i went to add and remove programs and removed OE from there.......then i deleted the shortcut..........It is still in my program file folder.......i click on the OE folder and it has the msoe.dll it wont open it.........i get the "open with" box asking me with what program i want to open it up with.


----------

